# Pimples and oil...but dry and flakey at the same time...



## Soph (Oct 20, 2007)

GAH

Okay, there's something up with my skin. Maybe it's because it's spring (that's mum's excuse) but i usually have oily skin and pimples around the place. That part, i can deal with, but lately the areas around my mouth, cheekbones and the sides of my face are starting to become really flakey and dry at the same time (if that's even possible..)

I've tried exfoliating and it worked for a day; I woke up the next morning and it was back to its usual flakeyness. If I switch to a thicker moisturiser it makes me break out and I don't want that either >.< I've been using Lanolin on the areas and it's helping a bit but can anybody suggest something that would work better? Preferably inexpensive and something I don't have to buy online 

thanks guys!

Soph xo


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 21, 2007)

Enzymion by Lush


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm, my skin does that a lot.  If you have it in Australia, I recommend The Body Shop's hemp facial moisturizer.  In the US it retails for $11, so I am not sure what that is in Australia.  I usually just spot that on the problem areas.  Also, if you have Avon there, there are a few for dry skin that work pretty well.  

Hope you skin gets better soon!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Oct 24, 2007)

^ yep, we have The Body Shop in Australia and i have to agree... the Hemp moisturizer is one of the best ones ive used. If my skin ever gets dry... i always get the Hemp moisturizer out.

Keep your face moisturized. If your face gets too dry and flakey you skin will overproduce oil to make up for the dryness and thats when your face gets too oily.

HTH


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 24, 2007)

I use proactiv but I know people are like "KDJDFHLSDKFKH OMG DONT USE PROACTIV IT SUCKS" lol... but it worked for me!!! *hides in shame*. Anyways, I have skin that sounds just like yours, and my skins gotten 80% better in the past few weeks: heres why.

I started drinking 6 bottles of water a day.
I stopped eating meat and chicken.
I trippled my vegetable intake.
I STOPPED using MAC liquid foundation (its a nightmare for people with acne prone skin), and started using Bare Minerals.
Granted, you're not going to want to do all of these things, but skin care is very personal... you need to develop a routine that works for you, try some things out until you find what works best.

Three step systems are good, cleanser, toner, lotion.

Avoid touching your face unless your hands are clean... even touching a dirty door handle and then touching your face can result in a breakout, theres a lot of bactera on the surfaces around us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck! I know how hard it is!


----------

